# Oz visa with epilepsy



## booella (Aug 7, 2015)

I have spent AGES getting my AHPRA registration and now have a couple of job interviews within the next week and have been told that my epilepsy could keep us out of Australia. Im devastated!! I was never asked if I had any medical conditions and never offered the information because it has never been an issue in Scotland. Has anyone had any experience with this kind of issue????


Laurie


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I've not heard of epilepsy being an issue, but typically any condition that could have high medical costs over your lifetime can result in a visa refusal. Perhaps speak with a migration agent who specialises in this area (George Lombard and Peter Bollard are the two most often recommended for applicants with medical conditions).

You will need to declare all medical conditions when you complete the health checks for your visa.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's not about the condition itself but the potential cost of treating it that can result in a visa denial for permanent resident visas. The significant cost threshold is at $35,000 over five years. If the cost of treating the condition is higher than this, then it's entirely likely that the visa will be denied.


----------



## booella (Aug 7, 2015)

It's only my medication I need so I hope that won't cost thousandspen_mouth:pen_mouth:pen_mouth:pen_mouth:pen_mouth:pen_mouth:pen_mouth:


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Booella,
Someone I know got his permanent residency, even though he was identified with epilepsy in the past, and is also practicing medicine. So maybe you should check with appropriate migration agents who can help with you application.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I do not know if epilepsy is a disqualifying disease or not.

But even if it was, the route in that case is: if you get a job on a 457, work two years, then your employer sponsors you for 186 or 187, there are provisions for health waiver.


----------

